# vijftien jaren / vijftien jaar



## coup de pouce

Hoe zouden jullie die zinnen in het Nederlands vertalen?

_I've been speaking Dutch for 15 years

I haven't spoken any Dutch...
...for years.
...for 15 years
__...for more than 15 years

_Hier zijn mijn pogings:
_
Al vijftien jaren spreek ik Nederlands.

Jarenlang heb ik geen Nederlands gesproken.
Gedurende vijftien jaren __heb ik geen Nederlands gesproken._
_Gedurende meer dan vijftien jaren __heb ik geen Nederlands gesproken._

Is het mogelijk, zoals in het Engels, het woord _voor _in plaats van _gedurende _te gebruiken? (bv. Voor vijftien jaren heb ik geen Nederlands gesproken)

Kan je het woord _over _gebruiken in plaats van _meer dan?

_Bij voorbaat dank


----------



## Joannes

Goeiemiddag,

De woordorde in jouw pogingen is niet verkeerd maar dit zou gebruikelijker zijn:

*Ik spreek al vijftien jaar Nederlands.*
*Ik heb al jaren geen Nederlands meer gesproken.*
*Ik heb al (meer dan) vijftien jaar geen Nederlands meer gesproken.*

(Na een getal zeg je meestal *jaar*, niet *jaren*.)



coup de pouce said:


> Is het mogelijk, zoals in het Engels, het woord _voor _in plaats van _gedurende _te gebruiken? (bv. Voor vijftien jaren heb ik geen Nederlands gesproken)


Soms wel maar niet hier. Je mag *gedurende* meestal gewoon weglaten.



coup de pouce said:


> Kan je het woord _over _gebruiken in plaats van _meer dan?_


Nee, kan niet.


----------



## coup de pouce

Dank je wel Joannes!


----------



## MallePietje

Joannes said:


> (Na een getal zeg je meestal *jaar*, niet *jaren*.)



Het maakt niet zo heel veel uit. Grammaticaal is het correcter om bij een meervoud (in dit geval "15") het woord dat daar een relatie me heeft (in dit geval "jaar") ook in het meervoud te zetten.

Meest gebruikt is toch "jaar". Waarom? Ik zou het niet weten.
Mijn gis is dat "jaren" meer verhaaltjesachtiger klinkt.

Maar het mag dus ook zijn:
Ik heb al 15 jaren (lang) geen Nederlands (meer) gesproken.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Eerst en vooral: welkom!!!



MallePietje said:


> Grammaticaal is het correcter om bij een meervoud (in dit geval "15") het woord dat daar een relatie me heeft (in dit geval "jaar") ook in het meervoud te zetten.


Waarom? We zeggen toch ook 15 euro (en niet euro's), 15 keer (en niet keren), 15 kilo (en niet kilo's)....



> Mijn gis is dat "jaren" meer verhaaltjesachtiger klinkt.


Wat bedoel je met 'gis' en wat bedoel je met 'verhaaltjesachtiger'?



> Maar het mag dus ook zijn:
> Ik heb al 15 jaren (lang) geen Nederlands (meer) gesproken.


Tja, maar dit wordt amper gebruikt, bij mijn weten....

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Lopes

MallePietje said:


> Meest gebruikt is toch "jaar". Waarom? Ik zou het niet weten.
> Mijn gis is dat "jaren" meer verhaaltjesachtiger klinkt.



Ik zou zeggen dat omdat we gewend zijn 'jaar' te zeggen, 'jaren' nu verhaaltjesachtig klinkt.


----------



## Joannes

http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/434/
http://taal.vrt.be/taaldatabanken_master/taalkwesties/j-jz/tk-j0001.shtml


----------

